
Why I'm So Damn Excited About Microsoft This Year - antjanus
http://antjanus.com/blog/daily-gibberish/why-im-so-damn-excited-about-microsoft-and-what-makes-microsoft-so-cool/
======
snambi
Sure. Did you take a look at ubuntu recently? btw, ubuntu is free.

~~~
antjanus
I dual boot with Ubuntu ;) I'll write an article on how exciting THAT is too
haha

~~~
snambi
wow... IE looks weird. why is the address bar at the bottom?

~~~
antjanus
accessibility I suppose. It works well on touch because when the keyboard
rolls up, the address bar will be right on top of it.

